# A3/S3 Glacier White Picture Thread



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Let's see all the beautiful Glacier White A3/S3's. Mine is nothing special yet, but it will progress










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Here's mine. 2015 A3 2.0T w/ Sport Package. 35% tint


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok... I'll Join in


----------



## vangelis (Jan 25, 2015)

3Peat said:


> Ok... I'll Join in


very good wheels!! what is the model no or code for this wheels?? what size??


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

vangelis said:


> very good wheels!! what is the model no or code for this wheels?? what size??


Cheers! :thumbup:

The wheels are just standard Audi rotor wheels available in Australia... 18 inch. Just like these: http://wheelbuzz.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/AUDI4-297x300.jpg

Not sure how long I will keep them on though... looking to get some mesh wheels soon!


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's mine taking a shower... nothing fancy ;/


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll add a few pics.

Here's my car in stock form. Took it on a road trip the first weekend I had it over to bear mountain for Oktoberfest.


Here's the winter setup.


With the boards on the rack.


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*a few of mine*


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Bought mine on 8/23, first in TX.
APR intake, TMD, Vossen CV7











































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

JGreen76 said:


> Bought mine on 8/23, first in TX.
> APR intake, TMD, Vossen CV7
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like the intake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

My car : 18 inch , 19 inch , 20 inch


----------



## Snowdude (Dec 16, 2014)

A3 Convertable with grey rooftop 



Black rooftop


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

cleanmk6 said:


> How do you like the intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the intake. Really wasn't interned in an open element intake due to hot summers in TX. Didn't want to deal with anymore heat soak... This intake is great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

JGreen76 said:


> I like the intake. Really wasn't interned in an open element intake due to hot summers in TX. Didn't want to deal with anymore heat soak... This intake is great!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah me too. I live in Tx as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

kw variant 1 coilovers
19x9 et40 neuspeed rse10 wheels
federal 595evo 225/35/19 tires
bfi torque arm insert
air leather / smooth leather flat bottom sline steering wheel
air leather stronic shift knob
apr intake


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

Mattchow, where you at?


Update: nevermind I saw you are in Houston!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*S3 Sedan Black out roof*


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

JGreen76 said:


> Bought mine on 8/23, first in TX.
> APR intake, TMD, Vossen CV7
> 
> 
> ...


That's not stock suspension, is it?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


>


Are my eyes playing tricks on me?

Where'd the antenna go?


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

3Peat said:


> Are my eyes playing tricks on me?
> 
> Where'd the antenna go?


South Africa version. We don't got the Satellite radio's.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


> South Africa version. We don't got the Satellite radio's.


Here is mine


/Users/mariolopez/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2015/02/04/20150204-205932/IMG_1007.JPG


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

trueunion said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> /Users/mariolopez/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2015/02/04/20150204-205932/IMG_1007.JPG


You forgot the user name, password and IP!


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

bz0n3 said:


> You forgot the user name, password and IP!


Well, he included the username.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

cleanmk6 said:


> How do you like the intake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock suspension, yes. Tires are 255-35-19, so fills the wheel well a little more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Darryl_S3_Sedan said:


>


Looks great man! Did you wrap the front trim too? Can we see more pics?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

*Se Sedan - Roof Wrap*



JGreen76 said:


> Looks great man! Did you wrap the front trim too? Can we see more pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,

No, the front section comes black from the factory. I only did the back section.


----------



## chefdub (Jan 24, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup: Love trunk spoiler what brand it that??


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

chefdub said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Love trunk spoiler what brand it that??


It's the Stock Audi Carbon Fibre one.


----------



## chefdub (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmmmm...............nice!! How much did you get it for??


----------



## Darryl_S3_Sedan (Oct 15, 2014)

ZAR 9 500, so about $840


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

My Aussie baby


----------



## Auracon (Mar 27, 2007)

kjcooperncsu said:


> Here's mine. 2015 A3 2.0T w/ Sport Package. 35% tint


Could you comment on the sport suspension? I know others have commented on the stiffness of it; I do prefer the lowered look of it. How do you like it?


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

We just picked this up 2 weeks ago for the wife, first Audi for us.


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

Some snow on Texas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kjcooperncsu (Jan 5, 2015)

Auracon said:


> Could you comment on the sport suspensien? I know others have commented on the stiffness of it; I do prefer the lowered look of it. How do you like it?


The sport package is a game changer w/ the A3. I felt like the normal suspension was way too floaty and disconnected. I don't mind the ride quality at all w the sport suspension, I don't find it harsh and I'm coming from a vw touareg which I thought was a very soft ride.

On top of the suspension w the sport package u can get the wheels that actually fill the wheel well, way better seats, and drive select. Dynamic mode is so much fine, especially w a tune...


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Old set-up:


----------



## cleanmk6 (Mar 18, 2013)

a3punk said:


> Old set-up:


Sexy. How do you like the air ride?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a3punk (Nov 11, 2014)

Love it!


----------

